# plant help



## CukeTheExile (Nov 26, 2007)

i'm starting my new aquarium and i was wondering what some good plants would be for it. It's a 55 gallon it has right now a 40watt. power glo bulb, i'll be getting a better one soon, and im useing Fluorite as the substrate. Just curious as to what some good plants are to put in it.
thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

You don't have many options with 40 watts. Java fern, Anubias, and maybe Anacharis would just about it. Cryptocorynes might grow....they wouldn't thrive though. Out of those, only the last 2 would be planted in the substrate.

Since you are spending money on Flourite, you might as well upgrade your lighting so you will have more plant choices. A 108w T5 HO or 130w PC fixture would be good.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

CukeTheExile said:


> i'm starting my new aquarium and i was wondering what some good plants would be for it. It's a 55 gallon it has right now a 40watt. power glo bulb, i'll be getting a better one soon, and im useing Fluorite as the substrate. Just curious as to what some good plants are to put in it.


I do not understand
"i'll be getting a better one soon"

I believe that your tank is 21" deep?

With your existing bulb the following should work with your substrate*.
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+780&pcatid=780
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+810&pcatid=810
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+2553&pcatid=2553

The last is not substrate dependent.

*If you are are new to fish keeping as I was a couple of years ago the flourite should be approximately 2"thick, underlaid and overlaid by 1" of 1/2" gravel.

TR


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

jom: 

I was preparing my post while you were posting.

TR


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Glad we are on the same page. 

You don't have to top the Flourite with gravel....it may help contain some of the cloudiness though. Every time you disturb the Flourite, you will get a cloud of dust, but it will eventually settle.


----------

